# Ivory soap for catfish bait



## sevenx

I just read in a survival guide that Ivory soap could be used as a catfish bait.
Apperently old timers used the soap with great success. Has anyone heard of this or tried it. S


----------



## lucky1

Never tried it but I imagine it acts like any other store bought scented bait or stink bait. It will likely catch smaller fish; seeing that you read it in a survival guide it is being suggested in case of an emergency.


----------



## peple of the perch

There are a couple of other posts on here about that. It apperently does work well.


----------



## gbourne

I heard about it years ago. I never thought to try it.


----------



## ClickerCrazy

I tried it after reading about it on a post here a couple of years ago. I fish the Ohio river. It works, leaves a nice scent trail in the water. Still prefer liver or shad though.


----------



## River Dweller20

I actually read something about using the soap in Outdoor Life Magazine.


----------



## XL506

It works, but takes a while. The reason it works is because Ivory, and Suave soaps are made with alot of animal fat. In the water when the other ingredients dissolve the animal fat starts to dissolve in the water creating a strong that alot of smaller cats cant resist. Same thing applies for WD40.. Some people use to spray there lures/bait with WD40 for scent ( it had whale blubber in it )


----------



## neocats1

I've heard it works, but I have never tried it. Never got into gimmick baits. Stick with what works-Shad, bluegill, chubs, chicken liver, etc.


----------



## hunted

yeah,you can get a throw net for 20 bucks.thats cheaper getting shad the whole year with instead of buying bars of soap every time you go


----------



## sevenx

Thanks for the replies guys, I guess I can carry Ivory soap with me in the bush and stick with the gills etc. for everyday fishing I have not been out after cats yet this year so I hope to get out soon and get a few, hope you all are having luck out there. S


----------



## pizza

where did you hear that WD-40 had whale blubber in it?

urbanlegends.com?


----------

